# Question for glossmaxx



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey 
Do you stock any clay bars that are more aggresive than meguiars quik clay kit?
Reason being i have some nasty contamination all over my car Which consists of paint after the building next door had its roof painted!
And some super strength tree sap after my car was parked in noll park for a day last week. 
Last night i attempted my front wing with some megs clay i had in the garage which after about 5 attempts only removed 80% of the contamination. 

Many thanks


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Pretty sure Paul has the Bilt Hamber range of clay and probably more.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers mate
Is the regular bilt hamber clay more aggressive than the megs?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

BENJY said:


> Cheers mate
> Is the regular bilt hamber clay more aggressive than the megs?


Not used it sorry. The shop number is on the website. Give them a ring.:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

The regular Blit Hamber clay should give you better results than the Megs one.
Not sure how effective it will be against builders paint, so it could be worth trying some T&G on it first to weaken it.
Cheers


----------

